# Leaking urine



## sophiee (Sep 3, 2010)

Is anyone else having this problem??
She goes out and pees, but once she's inside relaxing, she starts to leak. It happens later in the evening when she is more relaxed. It seems like she's unaware.
She's 11 months old and has been spayed


----------



## chino777 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi Sophiee, 

we are having this problem at the moment.
Exactly like your dog, 11 months and desexed.
At this stage the vet is unsure what it is, and we are monitoring her water intake, ie could think its incontinence.
But also said if it was urine she wouldn't lick herself (which she is doing ).
Ill keep you posted on anything we find


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

I had this problem with my 2 year old earlier this year. The vet had no idea what was wrong as she displayed no other symptoms and was still a happy, vital V. I believe I posted here too but I couldn't find the thread with the search program so maybe it's gone. I don't remember anyone having any better luck than the vet though.

If it makes you feel any better, for us, the whole episode lasted about a month, she was never worse for wear and she hasn't had a problem since. Good luck.


----------

